# (Recruiting) Shadowchasers: Rock Star Edition



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 9, 2005)

_The RPIAA has recruited the greatest names in Rock & Roll history for a charity fundraising tour. Although all proceeds will in fact be donated to worthy causes, this tour is a cover for the RPIAA’s true function of preventing the forces of Shadow from staging an open war against humankind. You are the best, the brightest, and most marketable. You are on the side of the angels and on top of the charts. You are Shadowchasers. And you rock._

Shadowchasers: Rock Star Edition is a D20 Modern game. Characters will be 5th level and built on an initial 28-point buy. Please submit concepts first until I ask for sheets. Characters should be non-infringingly recognizable parodies of actual 70s and 80s rock stars. The usual levels of competence in combat, espionage, and occult matters are acceptable. After all, what did you think rock stars did in their spare time? Any KISS comic book and several episodes of The New Adventures of Beans Baxter showed us the truth. 

I’m taking six to eight characters, with alternates. The tone of the game will range in scope from comedic to sublime, elements of action adventure in the big city mixing with the subtly horrific on the borders of sanity. Sometimes all at once. Knowledge of Rock and Roll history and lyrics is helpful, but not essential. Willingness to have Your Favourite Music (and artists) potentially portrayed as villains (or outright comedy relief) is, however, quite essential.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 9, 2005)

I call lead guitar! I'll get details in later, probably tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 9, 2005)

How famous do the rock stars have to be? Could we go with like a punk rock type of guy?


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 9, 2005)

My gosh, is this my Perfect type of game.  I'd like to call lead singer, going for a Freddie Mercury-esque character, but I won't make it too obvious.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 9, 2005)

Sorrow: A pleasure as always.

Cap: Punk is fine, but at "Name level". Someone who would have charted somewhere in the mainstream at least once. Joey or Sid or even anyone from The Clash. Essentially, they're going to be performing alongside people who were Meatloaf, KISS, Queen, the Eagles, etc.

DralonXitz: Recognizable is good. think "My Dad Is A Rock Star", where Rockzilla is so obviously not Gene Simmons...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 9, 2005)

Joey(? not sure on this one) Havok...rythmn guitar/off key vocals/political activist


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 9, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Joey(? not sure on this one) Havok...rythmn guitar/off key vocals/political activist




Joey Ramone. Never heard of Havok, but as long as he rocks, no problem.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 9, 2005)

Ooooo....I love it....what ever music is chosen I'm good with but I'd love to be on drums 

I've got a Scooby Doo x Buffy feeling about all this, and I love it....

...do we need an intelligent animal as a band member?

Btw...below is my work in progress, far from my final choice...


[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Carter McPhee
[B]Class:[/B] Smart Hero 3/Tough Hero 2
[B]Occupation:[/B] Celebrity (Drummer)
[B]Race:[/B] English (Liverpool)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] ?? (2d10+2d4+12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (5p. +1 level)            [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'       [b]Reputation:[/b] +2
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [b]Wealth:[/b] +5?
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)                     [b]Action Points:[/b] ??

                   [B]Base  Armor Def   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +3    +0    + 0   +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2    +0    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0    +0    +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2    +0    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Punch                    +5    1d8+1(s)        x2


[B]Languages:[/B] English (R/W), French (R/W), Spanish (R/W), Arabic (R/W).

[B]Talents:[/B] Robust (+2hp), Linguist +5, Plan +5.

[B]Feats:[/B] Studious, Brawl, Knockout Punch, Improved Brawl, Simple Weapon Proficency, Personal Firearms Proficency.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 66/10       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4 
[B]Skills                           Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Computer Use                       6    +2          +8
Concentration	      	           1    +2          +3
Decipher Script                    5    +2    +2    +9
Investigate                        3    +2          +5
Forgery                            5    +2          +7
Knowledge (arcane lore)            6    +2          +8
Knowledge (behavioural sciences)   4    +2          +6
Knowledge (current events)         4    +2          +6
Knowledge (history)                5    +2          +7
Knowledge (pop culture)            3    +2          +5
Knowledge (streetwise)             1    +2          +3
Knowledge (technology)             3    +2          +5
Knowledge (theology/philosophy)    5    +2          +7
Perform (percussion)               6    +1          +7
Profession (librarian)             3    +2          +5
Repair                             3    +2          +5
Research                           4    +2    +2    +8
Spot                               3    +2          +5

[B]Equipment: [/B]
Drum kit and sticks
Spectacles
Smoking pipe and jacket
Subscription to the New Yorker
	
[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 184lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Appearance:[/B] 
[B]Background:[/B]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 9, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> Joey Ramone. Never heard of Havok, but as long as he rocks, no problem.




Actually the name was more in reference to Joe Strummer and the stylings of Johnny Rotten and Sid Vicious. But yeah, basically he's Strummer, Rotten, Vicious, and Ramone all thrown together.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 9, 2005)

Ooh, ooh!  I wanna play Doktor Avalanche!

(Are there constructs in Shadowchasers?   )

-Hyp.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 9, 2005)

Man, I wish I knew more about music. I love seventies era music, but I don't bother about the group names or the musicians.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 9, 2005)

OK, checking...

1. Sorrow (Lead Guitar, told me elsewhere shooting for an Axl Rose/Kid Rock type)

2. Captain Tagon ("punk" type)

3. DralonXitz (Lead Vocal/Freddy Mercury type)

4. Phoenix (Drums, Cater McPhee... Guessing Angus Young type? And no, no 'morphs.. yet...)

5. Hypersmurf (Doktor.. Who? And construts? We've all seen Keith Richards...  ) 

6. Falkus: Rolling Stones, KISS, Ozzy, Meatloaf, etc... Run with an archetype. 

If anyone was just commenting and not actually joining, let me know. Its late, and I am old and stupid.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 9, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> 5. Hypersmurf (Doktor.. Who? And construts? We've all seen Keith Richards...  )




Sorry - Doktor Avalanche is the name of the various incarnations of the drum machine used by the Sisters of Mercy.

I wasn't really seriously joining 

-Hyp.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 9, 2005)

Holey Moley. Forgotten knowledge from the back of my brain. Darn it, Hyp, I had almost cleared that cell for new storage...   

OK, so 4-5. Promising. We can go forth with 4, 5-6 would be better. We'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 9, 2005)

Awesome idea! I'm not up for joining, but just wanted to poke in and wish you all luck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 9, 2005)

According to this website Olivia Newton-John is in the Top 100 Greatest Women of Rock & Roll. Color me interested.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks Bobitron.  Feel free to read along and comment in the OOC thread here. In the form of fan mail would be even more fun, but, you know, I have a corny streak a mile wide.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 9, 2005)

Cool, Frukathka. Welcome aboard. Its deeply late for me now. I'll check for additions or retractions in some double-digit number of hours. Rock on, y'all.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 9, 2005)

Updated, In Poster: Character/Insipration format: 

1. Sorrow: Lead Guitar- Axl Rose/Kid Rock 

2. Captain Tagon: Not sure/Strummer, Rotten, Vicious, Ramone

3. DralonXitz: Lead Vocal/Freddy Mercury

4. Phoenix: Drums/Cater McPhee/Angus Young type?

I'm not solid on the intent of:

6. Falkus

7. Frukathka

Looking good either way.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 10, 2005)

Alright, I'll let this rest until Saturday night when I get home and settle in. If we're still at five then, I'll up the Point Buy and Level a twitch. If we go from 6-8, we'll start chargen as-is.


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 10, 2005)

Am I too late to play a glam rocker? :\

Edit: I'm thinking of a Marc Bolan clone.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 10, 2005)

The Shaman: Nope. Welcome aboard.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 10, 2005)

Yo Blue, you got an email or AIM I can contact you with?  I need to ask you a question.


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 10, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> The Shaman: Nope. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 10, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Yo Blue, you got an email or AIM I can contact you with?  I need to ask you a question.




Yeah. Go to DC Email, one word, dot com. I'm Legends there. (p433r my l33t 5pam bust!!!!one!!!eleventeen!!!) I'm going to bed in a little while, but I'll check it before bed and before I head out tomorrow (East coaster here).


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 10, 2005)

If I understand you correctly our characters will all be in their forties and fifties, correct?

What AdCs are available? FX?


----------



## Bront (Sep 10, 2005)

Darn, looks like it might be too late.  I was thinking of maybe going sleazie manager type thing.  I could always go keyboard too.  Let me know if you might have room


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 10, 2005)

Should we start making our characters?


----------



## Falkus (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't bother with me, I don't know enough about this subject to play.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, about to head out for the day, I'll check back tonight. The revised list:

Updated, In Poster: Character/Insipration format:

1. Sorrow: Lead Guitar- Axl Rose/Kid Rock

2. Captain Tagon: Not sure/Strummer, Rotten, Vicious, Ramone

3. DralonXitz: Lead Vocal/Freddy Mercury

4. Phoenix: Drums/Cater McPhee/Angus Young type?

6. Frukathka

7. The Shaman

8. Bront.

That's a full roster, so I'll change the thread title before I leave. Go ahead and start chargen.

More or less, its a straight Shadowchasers campaign, but the RPIAA is Department 7 and instead of shadowy FBI agents and such, the world is full or Actors, Musicians, Famous Authors, etc, who fight the secret wars. 

Most tales of alcohol or drug trouble, injuries, band breakups, etc are cover for Shadow events. Most, but not all. A certain best-selling author who got hit by a van actually got hit by a van. 

It was during something a lot less innocent than a simple walk in the woods, though. The King of Rock and Roll died saving the world, and the Blonde Bombshell had to dealt with... permanently. People do sometimes fall into the bad stuff, like in any game with action/horror elements. But they don't usually keep fighting.

The age is handwaved somewhat... No reason for it to matter if in our real world Mick Jagger can still move like he does and Tom Jones is still a major sex symbol. Heck, the Meatloaf concert I went to in August is proof of that.


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 10, 2005)

For my character, you can add, "Rhythm guitar and songwriter, Marc Bolan/David Bowie/Brian Ferry/Brian Eno inspiration."


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 10, 2005)

Actually I was thinking myself more of a Russel (Gorillaz) x Alice Cooper (Wayne's World style)....though I can easily change dependant on what style of music we are going to set ourselves with...


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 11, 2005)

Is the Occultist AdC available?

(This would be SO perfect for a glam rocker!)


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 11, 2005)

Currently:

Updated, In Poster: Character/Insipration format:

1. Sorrow: Lead Guitar- Axl Rose/Kid Rock

2. Captain Tagon: Not sure/Strummer, Rotten, Vicious, Ramone

3. DralonXitz: Lead Vocal/Freddy Mercury

4. Phoenix: Drums (Cater McPhee)/Russel (Gorillaz) x Alice Cooper (Wayne's World style)

6. Frukathka: ?/Olyvia Newton-John?

7. The Shaman: Rhythm guitar and songwriter, Marc Bolan/David Bowie/Brian Ferry/Brian Eno

8. Bront: Sleazy Manager and/or Keyboards.

Yup, Occultist would be fine.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Cool.  I'll try to align it with a concept if I go rock.  The big problem is that I don't know a lot of non-focus band members (The only keyboardists I can think of are Geoffrey Downs and Christine McVie), and I don't know any specific manager, but I can do a somewhat sleazy manager no problem.

I'll look around at modern and see what I can come up with.  Maybe I'll do Manager/Stage effects guy


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm thinking about going 5th Level Charasmatic, with a lot into Diplomacy and other related communication skills.  Freddie Mercury wasn't exactly a fighter, but I think having someone with good CHA skills would be useful.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The big problem is that I don't know a lot of non-focus band members  (The only keyboardists I can think of are Geoffrey Downs and Christine McVie)




And?  Gene Simmons manages KISS, and Meatloaf runs his own show as well. It is fantasy, after all. As for Keyboards... Billy Joel, Elton John, Jeff Lynne... Lots of personality archetypes there. Espescially Lynne. ELO was more or less a fake job from day one.



			
				DralonXitz said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about going 5th Level Charasmatic, with a lot into Diplomacy and other related communication skills. Freddie Mercury wasn't exactly a fighter, but I think having someone with good CHA skills would be useful.




Absolutely.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, I think I have the concept with the backstage/manager.  5th level Entrepreneur Smart/Techno mage.  He "Makes Stars" with his own production company.  Could easily be a contact with the RPIAA

I'll have to figure out a few cool "Stage Magic" spells, might have to import one or two from D&D, but I'll ask for approval accordingly.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, my character is now completly finished.  Do we have a RG thread where we can post?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 11, 2005)

Just a bump to show that I've been updating my character....


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 11, 2005)

Hm. RG thread? I dunno if those still get done, do they? If everyone wants, I could start one. Otherwise, here is good enough.

Bront: Absolutely. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

Every PbP game I'm in has one.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 11, 2005)

'k. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2567584#post2567584


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

You know, tempting as this is, I think I'm going to duck out.  Got a few other things starting up and don't want to cause anything else I'm in to suffer.  You got a good group (Feel free to use my idea as an NPC though)


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 12, 2005)

The first draft of my character sheet is posted in the Rogues Gallery thread - it still needs quite a bit of work, so please don't consider this final just yet.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 13, 2005)

With some demands on my time and attention, I'm going to hand over the mechanical intiricacies to Sorrow. He'll check the sheets for me, cause he knows if he's trying to pull anything, I know where he lives.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd be happy to work out the "intricacies" of the sheet. So far, the two I've got look mechanically good. I'll go over them a little bit closer later tonight, and post whether they 'pass'.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 14, 2005)

Bite me, bear boy. Imma cripple.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 14, 2005)

I've decided against this game, just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 14, 2005)

Adjusted:

I have characters from:

1. Sorrow: Lead Guitar- Axl Rose/Kid Rock

2. DralonXitz: Lead Vocal/Freddy Mercury

3. Phoenix: Drums (Cater McPhee)/Russel (Gorillaz) x Alice Cooper (Wayne's World style)

4. The Shaman: Rhythm guitar and songwriter, Marc Bolan/David Bowie/Brian Ferry/Brian Eno

Waiting for:

5. Captain Tagon

Sorrow, could you please post a checklist of which characters are complete and play-ready when you get a chance? Thanks.


----------



## Tinner (Sep 14, 2005)

If you still want alternates, I'm game.
I'm thinking of going with a Fast 1/Smart 1/Charismatic 2/Personality 1 based on David Byrne, lead singer of the Talking Heads.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 14, 2005)

We're down one, so if you want to be in instead of just alt, that's quite doable.


----------



## Tinner (Sep 15, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> We're down one, so if you want to be in instead of just alt, that's quite doable.




Cool.
I'll have my PC ready by this afternoon, if not sooner.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

Damn straight, having played in bands for about 8 years this is my kind of gig 

Unfortunately (ok maybe not ) I'm off on holidays for a few weeks and so won't be able to join but ohhh, can I go on the alt list?

It remninds me of Time of the Hawklords by Micheal Morcock where it was the end of the world and the only thing that could save mankind was the music of Hawkwind. It's been an age since I read it but it was a fantastic read when I was younger. If my memory serves me right it even had Lemmy in it (who was the bass player for Hawkwind, before founding Motorhead)

Is everyone from the same band or is it like The Hollywood Vampires (the drinking club/gang that Alice Cooper, Keith Moon, Ringo, Micky Dolenz, Harry Nilsson and occassionally cats like Lennon and Emerson formed. They used to hang out in the loft above the Rainbow Room in LA). So the PCs are from different bands on the tour and like to hang together or are thrown together through a certain set of circumstances or are we all part of the Polyphonic Spree?? 

Cheers

Daz

So I'll subscribe and go on the alt yeah?

I'm thinking someone along the lines of Bootsy Collins maybe - funk me up baby


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Damn straight, having played in bands for about 8 years this is my kind of gig




Ruh-roh, Shaggy. This one's trouble. An expert in the field. ;>



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Unfortunately (ok maybe not ) I'm off on holidays for a few weeks and so won't be able to join but ohhh, can I go on the alt list?




Done and done.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Is everyone from the same band or is it like The Hollywood Vampires




Department 7 <delete key held down...>

The RPIAA has assembled you from all of rock & roll... Superstars in both the musical and occult fields... for a grand charity concert tour. Blogs are already commenting on the odd layout of the dates and locations. Something more is afoot. Something requiring special skills.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> Department 7 <delete key held down...>
> 
> The RPIAA has assembled you from all of rock & roll... Superstars in both the musical and occult fields... for a grand charity concert tour. Blogs are already commenting on the odd layout of the dates and locations. Something more is afoot. Something requiring special skills.



Cool, I might mix the music and occult and go an Alice Cooper type guy with a little of the Richie Blackmore occult obsession thrown in if no one else has 'baggsed' that spot.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 17, 2005)

Check the above. I know the drummer has a little Alice in him, Wayne's World style. Also, the Rogue's Gallery thread has the current writeups.

I wouldn't worry too much about "borrowing" elements from the same people, Amalgam Style, as long as they're distinctive. After all...

"Poison? I though we were Whitesnake."
"The drum says 'Ratt'."
"Shut up and play the gig!"
"Yes sir."


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 18, 2005)

*Blue_Kryptonite*, I'll have Mitch's character sheet completed no later than Monday.

Any idea when you'd like to get started?


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 18, 2005)

We'll get going once all the sheets are done and Sorrow checks them over for me.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 20, 2005)

Whoops, double.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 20, 2005)

The sheets I have look pretty tight, and after talking it over with Blue, the wealth score should be: Yes. We're international Rock-Stars. Turn on the radio and the odds are 1/5 that one of our songs is playing. Anything normal we want, we can have. Anything abnormal, or really, really, really expensive, ask, Blue'll approve. And as for equipment, I'd say it'd be fine just to list the stuff we're gonna be running with when we're 'on the clock' as it were.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> Department 7 <delete key held down...>
> 
> The RPIAA has assembled you from all of rock & roll... Superstars in both the musical and occult fields... for a grand charity concert tour. Blogs are already commenting on the odd layout of the dates and locations. Something more is afoot. Something requiring special skills.



I'm hearing you, but I was reading a couple of "I'm the guitarist, bags keys, I'll thump skins" sorta posts, as if everyone was wanting to be in the same band. 

Only a couple of days until my holiday  Just letting you know I'm still keen, am keeping tabs and will post a PC ASAP once I'm back.

Any chance you could start an in game thread (i.e this space reserved) so I can subscirbe before I leave? It'll make it a lot easier for me to catch up when I'm back. Sorry, I beg your indulgence 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 20, 2005)

Thread created for subscription purposes.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2594078#post2594078


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 20, 2005)

*Roll Call*

Approved and ready:

1. Alexander Saturn (DralonXitz)

2. Mitch Roland (The Shaman) 

3. Billy-Ray Bailey (Sorrow The Man Bear)

4. Daniel Buadhn (Tinner)

5. Carter McPhee (Phoenix)

Waiting for:

6. Captain Tagon

Joining upon return:

7. D20Dazza


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi,

I'd like to sign up as an alternate (or as a player, if there are any spots left).

I'd play a character based on Robert Palmer (_Heavy Nova_ period)- smooth, impeccably dressed, and with a gaggle of groupies in short skirts ever-present   

Musically, I'd stick primarily with Vocals, but skills in a few other instruments (Keyboards, Guitar)

Looking forward to lurking until a place opens up

-Chris


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 21, 2005)

Corvus Coronoides said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to sign up as an alternate (or as a player, if there are any spots left).




We have a cap of 8, with a promised spot to D20Dazza. Room for one more.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Sep 21, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> We have a cap of 8, with a promised spot to D20Dazza. Room for one more.  Welcome aboard.




Okay - Since I'm off work for a few days, I'll get a character written up sometime today (tomorrow at the latest).

Since this is my first game, if somebody could point me in the right direction regarding how I submit my character, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks

-Chris


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 22, 2005)

Just look in here:http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=148160

That should give you some idea.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm off on my 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. 

Have fun, talk soon

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 24, 2005)

*Revised Roll Call.*

Sorrow is likely away from the computer more than less until Monday night.

Approved and ready:

1. Alexander Saturn (DralonXitz)

2. Mitch Roland (The Shaman)

3. Billy-Ray Bailey (Sorrow The Man Bear)

4. Daniel Buadhn (Tinner)

5. Carter McPhee (Phoenix)

Waiting for:

6. Captain Tagon

7. Corvus Coronoides

Joining upon return:

7. D20Dazza


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 25, 2005)

*Blue_Kryptonite*, would you allow a +2 synergy bonus to Craft (writing) for Knowledge (art) when writing a song?


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 25, 2005)

Yup. Sounds reasonable to me, as long as the thresholds are in place.


----------



## Corvus Coronoides (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate to do this to you guys, but due to commitments that came up over the weekend,I'm going to have to pull out at the last miute.

I apologise profusely,

-Chris


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 27, 2005)

*OK< most recent call:*

Approved and ready:

1. Alexander Saturn (DralonXitz)

2. Mitch Roland (The Shaman)

3. Billy-Ray Bailey (Sorrow The Man Bear)

4. Daniel Buadhn (Tinner)

5. Carter McPhee (Phoenix)

Waiting for:

6. Captain Tagon (PM'd to ask if he's still with us)

Joining upon return:

7. D20Dazza


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to bail on this one.  I got a lot of work for my PbPs coming up and RL work is gearing up for ski season, owch....


----------



## Tinner (Sep 27, 2005)

Lost my job today IRL.
No more time for fun.
Sorry. I gotta pull out too.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 28, 2005)

Good luck, Tinner. I've been looking for work since April. Hopefully, you have more going for you than I do. 

--BK, Heart Patient.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 29, 2005)

OK, Captain Tagon has been on, but not posted or responded to the PM I sent. I'm going to take that as a drop out.

That said, I'll put it to a vote. Should we start with the four of us, or should I change the thread title to "recruiting" to try to get one or two more?


----------



## The Shaman (Sep 29, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> Should we start with the four of us, or should I change the thread title to "recruiting" to try to get one or two more?



I'm cool either way.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 29, 2005)

I think we should just go ahead and start her up, but it's up to you.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Sep 29, 2005)

Let's just go. Change it to recruiting anyway, nothing says our charity tour can't pick up a couple new names along the way.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Sep 30, 2005)

That's enough for a quorum, I think. Let me do a little tweaking and we'll start sometime this weekend, Monday latest.


----------



## DralonXitz (Sep 30, 2005)

Ah beautiful.  Alexander Saturn finally gets to come to life.  Fabulous darling!


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 3, 2005)

First move posted.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 8, 2005)

Just noticed, there's only three of us. That's way below critical mass. If we're still there on Monday, I'll have to put it on brief hiatus until D20Dazza gets back and is ready. Shouldn't be more than a day or three, since he's due back tomorrow.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey there,

I'm back...but.....I've got a lot of catching up to do on oher games so I'll work on my PC as soon as I'm done with that - give me a couple of days please 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome back, and no problem.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll be out of town today, and possibly tomorrow. Just so everyone knows.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 16, 2005)

OK, been a week of silence. I'll let this sit til Monday, then if we're still idle, close it down and try something more traditional.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

Apologies mate I am busy catching up on work and by the time I've finished that I've been to shagged to dig out the books and crunch the numbers. Have a lot of others dropped out??


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 17, 2005)

Standing by...


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 17, 2005)

We;re down to 4 people, and its starting to look like another stillborn message board game in the offing.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 18, 2005)

It wouldnt be if we ever had replies.  The last post is my post, Im yet to see Blue Kryptonite do Anything in replies.


----------



## The Shaman (Oct 18, 2005)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> It wouldnt be if we ever had replies.  The last post is my post, Im yet to see Blue Kryptonite do Anything in replies.



I believe the GM was waiting until all the players and their characters were on-board and responded to the initial post.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

Did any of those that dropped out have PCs done? If so I'll pick up there PC if you like so the game can continue, otherwise I'll *try* and get something done within the week.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, my usual style is to wait for all the players to sound in, then deal with the actions before stting up the next series of posts.

I've done some tweaking, and I think I can get this going as-is, with D20Dazza joining in when he completes his character. I'll make an IC  post later today when I have more time.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

*Slaye M'Neow 5th Smart*

Hey Blue,

I read the IC post and it inspired me to pull the digit so here ya go. let me know of any problems. I'll flesh his background and appearance out more as we go. I just want to jump in while people are still finding their feet so to speak.

Cheers

Daz

Slaye M'Neow

Male 
Birthplace: The Strip, U.S.A
Height: 6'11""
Weight: 110 lbs
Age: 36 (December 5, 1968) 
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Long, Brown
Classes: Smart 5 
Occupation: Religious

XP: 10,001

Vision Type: Normal
Action Points: 7 
Reputation: +2
Wealth: +4 (+2 starting, +2 Religious)

Speed: 30' 

Initiative: +0 (+3 Dex)

STR 10 (0) (costs 2)
DEX 16 (+3) (costs 10)
CON 10 (0) (costs 2)
INT 16(+3) (costs 10)
WIS 11 (0) (costs 2)
CHA 10 (0) (costs 2)

4th level: +1 Wis

HP:
Massive Damage: 

AC: 
[15 Base, +3 Dex, +2 Defense Bonus]

*Saves:*
Fort +1 [1 base +0 Con]
Ref +4 [1 base +3 Dex, +2 Lightning Reflexes]
Will +3 [3 base +0 Wis]

*Languages Known:*
~ English 

*Attacks:*
Base Attack: +2 [No Bonuses]
Melee: +2 [+2 base +0 Str] +1 damage
Ranged: +5 [+2 base +3 Dex]
Grapple: +2 [+2 base +0 Str] 

*Skills:*
*Smart 48+12+12+12+12 = 96*
Computer Use 9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Decipher Script 10 [6 ranks, +3 Int, +1 Religious]
Demolitions 9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Disable Device 9 [6 ranks, +3 Int]
Investigate 11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (arcane lore) 10 [7 ranks, +3 Int, +5 Talent]
Knowledge (art) 5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (popular culture) 5 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
Knowledge (theology) 17 [8 ranks, +3 Int, +1 Religious, +5 Talent]
Knowledge (philopsophy) 11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Profession (musician) 8 [8 ranks, +0 Wis]
Repair 8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Research 11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Search 11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Sense Motive 9 [8 ranks, +0 Wis, Religious (class)]

Talent: Savant *2 (knowledge (theology)/(arcane lore)); Exploit Weakness (after 1 round of combat Int check (DC 15) to use Int as attack bonus)

Feats: 
~ Simple Weapons (Smart Hero Class)
~ Personal firearms Proficiency - Proficient in use of personal firearms
~ Advanced Firearms Proficiency - no -4 penalty to autofire
~ Lightning Reflexes (2nd Level) - +2 Reflex saves
~ Combat Expertise (4th level ) - -5 Attack/+5 Defence

Equipment:
Casual Clothes
Stage Clothes
Overcoat
Cell Phone
Portable Video Camera
Backpack
Chemical Light Sticks (5)
Compass
Flashlight, Battery Flood
Sleeping Bag


Appearance: 80s sleaze metal, long teased hair, tight clothes, subtle  use of makeup

Background: religious metal/glam band (think Stryper), haven't had a successful album since Nirvana released Nevermind. Have continued to tour but gone from 40,000+ stadiums to 200+ clubs. Have recently recorded an album which has sold extremely well. The new album has the original members back together. After the current commitments are put to bed they will be touring the world on the strength of the new album and the revitalised back catalogue.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 20, 2005)

Looks good. I'll have my Certified Public Man-Bear crunch the nubers to double check me, and then you can post it to the Rogue's Gallery Thread after he stamps it. Do you want to still Prima-Donna into the situation (Maybe an all-night car ride from the tour you just finished (Kansas City, MO?) to the radio interviews in Des Moines), or do you want in from the get-go, since its still just the first round?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, it looks good to me... numbers wise that is. I scrolled up from the bottom of the page and actually shrieked when the picture came up.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Well, it looks good to me... numbers wise that is. I scrolled up from the bottom of the page and actually shrieked when the picture came up.



Ahh I had the desired affect 

I'll jump in early if it's cool?


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 21, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'll jump in early if it's cool?




Very. Go ahead and do your intro based on the first post, and I'll add a "What's happening to you tonight" after.


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 21, 2005)

Sweet IC replies Blue.  A+.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 21, 2005)

So, how do we handle rolling? Do it for real and relay our results, or use somethiing online, like invisiblecastle.com?


----------



## DralonXitz (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd guess the DM would handle rolling, that's how most PbP games run.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 21, 2005)

I always feel like I'm stealing from your gaming experience when I do all the rolling. I'll put it up for votes/suggestions. How do you all want to handle this?


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm easy with either GM or Invisible Castle doing the rolling

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 22, 2005)

Invisible Castle works for me.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Invisible Castle works for me.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 10, 2005)

HI there,

Is this game DEAD?? Not going anywhere? Pity, it looked like it was going to be fun!

Thanks for your time anyway, hope everything is going peachy for you.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 10, 2005)

I think the week got away from me and likely Sorrow, who I know hasn't been at the computer much. I didn't realize it had been a week since I posted the last bit. I'd like it to continue, but I'm not sure how busy everyone is. I'll check repsonses here throughout today.


----------



## The Shaman (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm still here - just thinking through my next course of action...


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, crap. No way it's a week. I'll continue. Maybe we need a hard DM post limit? 4 days? I know daily would be a bit much for Blue. Dude's got so much on his plate he moved it all to a bowl.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm still here and keen as to be playin


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 12, 2005)

What I am  is disorganized.  OK, from now on, starting Monday, events in the game move forward Monday, Wednesday, and Friday as part of my daily routine. Anyone can break in at any time, but there will be things going on around you. On Monday, we'll pick up with the radio interview.


----------



## The Shaman (Nov 14, 2005)

Quick question: does Mitch have the 1d4 hours necessary to take 20 on a Research check of the good (?!?) doctor? I'm a little lost on the timeline right now.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 14, 2005)

All the events I've described so far have been from 10 PM-2 AM. Short answer: yes, you can take 20.


----------



## The Shaman (Nov 14, 2005)

Blue_Kryptonite said:
			
		

> All the events I've described so far have been from 10 PM-2 AM. Short answer: yes, you can take 20.



 

I'll have my next post up later today.


----------



## The Shaman (Nov 20, 2005)

I'll have a reply for *StMB* on Sunday.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 20, 2005)

Cool. I'll post the results of the research by tomorrow night.


----------

